# Return pup back to state or country



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

How would the owner give the dog back to breeder if he/she lives in another state or country? For example has a GS came from Canada owner lives in CA would they drive, fly back with him, or ship him? It's pretty expensive to return dog back in that case of scenario.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think you ship at your expense-

I guess all that would be outlined in your contract though


Are you set on a canadian wup


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Why do you keep asking about returning puppies?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

you don't send a dog back unless there is a health problem.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the normal practice is, YOU, the buyer would pay all expenses to return the puppy/dog to the breeder, whether it's flying, ground service , whatever way... you also usually will not receive any type of purchase price refund, ..YOU, as the buyer, also would pay for shipping a puppy TO YOU when you buy it, so as well as purchase price you also pay for transport by whatever means.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

scarfish, not always true,,some will return a puppy/dog to a breeder for any number of reasons, they can't take care of it anymore, they are in over their head..

but then again, I've never ever returned a dog for any reason

Lobobear I thought you were getting a rescue? In your case, since you seem to be so concerned/stuck on the "being able to return" clause, your best bet would be to find a breeder close enough to you that you can easily get to. Altho, my feeling is, you get a dog you get it for life, being so worried/concerned that you might have to return one before you've even gotten one, is rather off to me.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

puppies are harder to take care of than a pack of gum. that's why it has to be thought before buying one. unless your house burns down or some other extreme cicumstance you shouldn't just decide "i don't want the dog anymore". i have a feeling this isn't the case here since this isn't anything new with this member. maybe itshould now just be returned before it gets neglected. whoever was theone that said if they werea breeder they would never sell thisperson a puppy was exactly right. no offense to the OP, do whatyou need to do.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think there is a mentality that a puppy is a widget like some refrigerator or stove that is built to consistent quality control standards and has either a standard or extended warranty. 

They are living, breathing things, and you cannot guarantee quality in quite the same way that you can for a manufactured item with a sound quality management program. Good breeders do their best to ensure quality but sometimes things still goes wrong. I guess your concern should be resolved up front but if I were a breeder, and this was a big focus of yours, I would be inclined to say "no thanks" and move you along. 

I got my first GSD in 1985 and have had new ones come into my life every 4-6 years and have never found the need to "return to sender". I don't know that it is that big a gamble, but anything can go wrong. And, yes, one of mine had hip dysplasia and, we lost one young due to a kidney disorder (or something underlying that caused kidney failure).


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

scarfish said:


> puppies are harder to take care of than a pack of gum. that's why it has to be thought before buying one. unless your house burns down or some other extreme cicumstance you shouldn't just decide "i don't want the dog anymore". i have a feeling this isn't the case here since this isn't anything new with this member. maybe itshould now just be returned before it gets neglected. whoever was theone that said if they werea breeder they would never sell thisperson a puppy was exactly right. no offense to the OP, do whatyou need to do.


Words don't match up will do they. I don't know what has gotten in that judgemental mind of yours to think I will neglect a pup.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> I think there is a mentality that a puppy is a widget like some refrigerator or stove that is built to consistent quality control standards and has either a standard or extended warranty.
> 
> They are living, breathing things, and you cannot guarantee quality in quite the same way that you can for a manufactured item with a sound quality management program. Good breeders do their best to ensure quality but sometimes things still goes wrong. I guess your concern should be resolved up front but if I were a breeder, and this was a big focus of yours, I would be inclined to say "no thanks" and move you along.
> 
> I got my first GSD in 1985 and have had new ones come into my life every 4-6 years and have never found the need to "return to sender". I don't know that it is that big a gamble, but anything can go wrong. And, yes, one of mine had hip dysplasia and, we lost one young due to a kidney disorder (or something underlying that caused kidney failure).


No breeders have declined me yet.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

In every contract or agreement I've seen, the return of a dog is the buyer's expense. I've seen a breeder go out on a limb in special situations, but I would operate under the assumption that if you need to return at dog, the method would be your choice and your expense (even if the breeder is returning part or all of the purchase price).


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Lobobear44 said:


> Words don't match up will do they. I don't know what has gotten in that judgemental mind of yours to think I will neglect a pup.


It's your words that don't match up, when people are looking for a pup, they ask about temperament, drives, off switches, SL vs WL, etc... They are excited about training and how the pup will mix with existing pets, you on the other hand seem stuck on return policies. While it may be be important to be aware of it, it comes across as odd to spend so much time discussing it.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> I think there is a mentality that a puppy is a widget like some refrigerator or stove that is built to consistent quality control standards and has either a standard or extended warranty.
> 
> They are living, breathing things, and you cannot guarantee quality in quite the same way that you can for a manufactured item with a sound quality management program. Good breeders do their best to ensure quality but sometimes things still goes wrong. *I guess your concern should be resolved up front but if I were a breeder, and this was a big focus of yours, I would be inclined to say "no thanks" and move you along. *
> 
> I got my first GSD in 1985 and have had new ones come into my life every 4-6 years and have never found the need to "return to sender". I don't know that it is that big a gamble, but anything can go wrong. And, yes, one of mine had hip dysplasia and, we lost one young due to a kidney disorder (or something underlying that caused kidney failure).


I agree....I've never gotten rid of a dog I adopted or purchased from a breeder. Before getting a dog, I think of all the events in my life that *could* happen...I include all my dogs in my plans and do my best to give each a happy, healthy life. When I purchased my shepherd returning him was the farthest thing from my mind when talking to the breeder. There was 100% breeder support and that was enough for me. After reading all of Lobo's posts, I don't feel getting another dog whether from a breeder or shelter is a smart thing to do at this time. Just to much switching from one thing to another and uncertainty with the OP. I hope any/all breeders are also paying attention to these posts.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> scarfish, not always true,,some will return a puppy/dog to a breeder for any number of reasons, they can't take care of it anymore, they are in over their head..
> 
> but then again, I've never ever returned a dog for any reason
> 
> Lobobear I thought you were getting a rescue? In your case, since you seem to be so concerned/stuck on the "being able to return" clause, your best bet would be to find a breeder close enough to you that you can easily get to. Altho, my feeling is, you get a dog you get it for life, being so worried/concerned that you might have to return one before you've even gotten one, is rather off to me.


He got adopted by a family. Plus I don't know what I can do to organize myself here.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Are you feeling a little anxious about this decision?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

maybe it's just me but i think of dogs like kids. i think of my dogs like my kids. you don't get a woman pregnant if you're going to put the kid up for adoption 'cause it's annoying to wake up every hour to tend to the baby's needs. you certainly don't return it by stuffing it back in the uterus. if you make the adult decision to get a woman pregnant, you take the responsibility of taking care of and raising it. same when getting a dog. they are not goldfish.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I almost thought about returning my pup. I'm in Canada, Pup was in the states. If I were to return, it would've been at my expense. I was thinking of returning because I felt overwhelmed.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Lobobear44 said:


> He got adopted by a family. Plus I don't know what I can do to organize myself here.


Honestly, I don't know why you don't just wait and get through college. It is not that long and Riley will be older then and it would be a better time when you are on your own and can support the dog.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Are you feeling a little anxious about this decision?


Yup


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Honestly, I don't know why you don't just wait and get through college. It is not that long and Riley will be older then and it would be a better time when you are on your own and can support the dog.


College ain't working out for me, I'm failing, not giving up, although it's too much.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

marshies said:


> I almost thought about returning my pup. I'm in Canada, Pup was in the states. If I were to return, it would've been at my expense. I was thinking of returning because I felt overwhelmed.


Here is a good example! How would you return him ship, drive, or fly with him?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

There were times that I thought I wanted to give Fiona up. It was too much to handle and I didn't like dirty and picking up poop. But I got more out of having her than I did having to deal with the stuff that bothered me.

Dogs are really forgiving. Be as loyal to your dog as your dog is to you. 

If you still want to return a puppy, you would have to pay for it. If you are in Southern California, I will take puppy.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

how about not get one in the first place if you're not going to commit? Lobo, just curious, what are the circumstanses that you want to return a puppy?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, you could always wait for another GSD to come through rescue. It seems there are too many rescuable German Shepherds in California.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

? California German Shepherd Rescue ? ADOPTIONS ?*RescueMe.Org
Check out Stewie, the gorgeous solid black pup on page 2.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

scarfish said:


> how about not get one in the first place if you're not going to commit? Lobo, just curious, what are the circumstanses that you want to return a puppy?


Good question, future is full of the unknown. Why am I worried though? Is it because I'm multitasking on too many breeders at once?


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> There were times that I thought I wanted to give Fiona up. It was too much to handle and I didn't like dirty and picking up poop. But I got more out of having her than I did having to deal with the stuff that bothered me.
> 
> Dogs are really forgiving. Be as loyal to your dog as your dog is to you.
> 
> If you still want to return a puppy, you would have to pay for it. If you are in Southern California, I will take puppy.


I'm in Northern CA, Bay Area. I have no trouble driving down to Southern CA, but with my low experience driving I need people to help me drive down there. So my parents seem reluctant to drive all the way down there, unless we want to see my Great Aunt and wolves in the process, which I would like.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I would just wait. If you are overwhelmed now, adding a puppy will only add to your stress. Perhaps you could foster a dog? That is temporary and in the same time it'll allow you to get the experience of caring for a shepherd...


----------



## EmilyB (Mar 29, 2009)

Coastal German Shepherd Rescue, Adopt puppies in Orange County and All of Southern California


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Honestly, if your first thought is "Can I return the dog" it is DEFINITELY NOT time to get a dog. Buying from a reputable breeder you get a warranty that nobody hopes will have to be used. This is an honorable creature who will give its absolutely all to you, but if you are already assuming if things get tough it can return to the breeder then you won't be giving what you owe to the dog... How could you? It does sound like you are overwhelmed, for which I am sorry. Do keep fighting in school, things can change for the better. When it's time for a puppy, the right time, you won't be questioning return policy or how to accomplish it... 

God bless, 
Misty


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

The idea of a German Shepherd puppy in itself is wonderful. 

The actual work involved is labor-intensive at best and overwhelming if you not adequately prepared to have your whole life revolve around this GSD baby. 

I went and saw a 14-week old Siberian Husky today--a real sweetie. I could tell right away she is a way easier dog than my boy was at her age. GSD are like toddlers and need to be kept occupied or they invent their own fun (not good given their intelligence) and they also demand lots of attention.

Socialization is important and one has to be able to drive to a variety of places constantly so the pup is exposed to lots of new environments and people. This is especially important as GSDs are protection dogs. 

The actual purchase price of the dog is not the only expense. Vet bills, crates, quality food, toys, and the constant need for something to chew adds up.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

If college is tough for you, adding a dog is definitely not the thing to do.
I got my dog in 4th year university after I signed a job offer. My grades went down quite a bit after that. The dog was a whole lot of stress and $$$ I wasn't really prepared for (even though I thought I was).


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

marshies said:


> If college is tough for you, adding a dog is definitely not the thing to do.
> I got my dog in 4th year university after I signed a job offer. My grades went down quite a bit after that. The dog was a whole lot of stress and $$$ I wasn't really prepared for (even though I thought I was).


I'm thinking of dropping than doing an internship at animal place, look for dog training, if I go back to college one class only community college only.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Lobobear44 said:


> I'm thinking of dropping than doing an internship at animal place, look for dog training, if I go back to college one class only community college only.


Best of luck to you as you make decisions about your future.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Lobobear44 said:


> I'm thinking of dropping than doing an internship at animal place, look for dog training, if I go back to college one class only community college only.


Don't mean to sound preachy, but I know I tend to. 

I would say figure that out the internship and then get a dog. You'll be restricting yourself in the opportunities you can pursue when you take on a puppy. 

I had a signed job offer, just needed to not fail out of university (I started with an 80 average so it was a big drop to fail) to be okay. Even then, I found it incredibly stressful. I got my dog at 4 months old, and even then I felt like I was CONSTANTLY doing dog things for the first 3-4 months of having that dog. I had to say no to nights out, to friends, didn't spend enough time studying, etc.

Now that I'm 3 years into work, I wouldn't be able to say yes to a puppy anymore. The commitment would mean that I have to say no to many career opportunities. And that's something that should be high on our lists as young people. 

Anyways. Even if you want to drop out, make your life decisions and figure out your schedule for the next year before taking on a pup.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

glowingtoadfly said:


> ? California German Shepherd Rescue ? ADOPTIONS ?*RescueMe.Org
> Check out Stewie, the gorgeous solid black pup on page 2.


Thanks for this, a lot of nice dogs on here.  Too bad not all can get adopted, probably could but people don't have the time.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Moriah said:


> The idea of a German Shepherd puppy in itself is wonderful.
> 
> The actual work involved is labor-intensive at best and overwhelming if you not adequately prepared to have your whole life revolve around this GSD baby.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this (minus the experience with the husky).

I'm in my mid-thirties, got my dog when my husband and I were set up well with enough flexibility at work between the two of us to care for her, we were mentally and financially prepared (or so we thought), did everything right upfront before she came home.

It was still really overwhelming when she was a baby. We knocked ourselves out to socialize her and give her all the attention/engagement she needed. I did most of the day to day care and work at the beginning, and it was HARD. I had no energy for anything but work and her, and I was still not convinced I was "doing it right" when it came to dog ownership!

I think back to when I was at OP's stage of life: younger and in the midst of making choices for the rest of my life. No way could I have handled that puppy then. I was pretty sure at that point in life that I might want a dog someday, but I knew I wasn't prepared at that point to properly care for one. I think in the OP's position I would step back and reconsider the timing. Maybe get a few things set in stone and then evaluate the circumstances.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I would never get a puppy in college. That's insane. Especially not a GSD. I had a puppy when I was 17, but it was understood that the entire family wanted one and she did not come with me to college. She was a family pet.

Based on the last thread about getting a pup, parents aren't really on board with OPs decision, therefore I think the only logical thing to do is to wait for adult independence. You can't know if your schedule will accommodate a dog until you actually have a job that can support you. Plus you have to find housing that accepts GSDs and budget for medical care and training and all that. Very difficult to do if you don't know the specifics of what you'll be taking home and where you'll be living. 

To answer the original question, the buyer is going to be responsible for the cost of returning the puppy. If the return is due to health problems, I think the contracts vary on whether the puppy is returned, or a replacement is given but you keep the original puppy. I've seen both.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm still in school and I have one. And getting another one for sport. It's all about time management and commitment. Schedule is pretty tied, but it's doable for me.


----------

